# Getting scratches out of pram!



## blinkybaby

This is a long shot - but just wondering if any of you ladies know of any tips to get a scratch out of the chassis of my pram? I have the babystyle oyster with the black chassis so it shows up quite a lot (prospective owners beware!).

It's just a tiny one and no idea how it got there, but it's only a month old and I'm upset about it! 

Would you treat a pram chassis like a car? i.e. use T-cut and wax to minimise it?

I have no idea where to start!

xxx


----------



## blinkybaby

I know it's a long-shot, but does anyone have any advice????? I'm worried T-Cut will damage the finish.


----------



## Pixxie

If its black I'd colour it in with a marker :rofl: 

No seriously maybe the stuff you get for car scratches? Test it on an inconspicuous area first xxx


----------



## blinkybaby

I thought about using permanent marker - I'll give that a go first! xx


----------



## Gary

I wouldn't use T-Cut without trying it on an area that is out of sight first.

T-Cut does what is says, it is a 'cutting' agent that is very slightly abrasive. 

Permanent marker is probably the best way to go to be honest


----------



## blinkybaby

Thank you Gary! xx


----------



## JA1988

Hmm maybe black nail varnish!? Could work! xx


----------



## Sarah10

I have the same pushchair with the black frame, nightmare, i always scratch it on the door!


----------



## stardust599

Just wondering if any of you managed to get the scratches out. Mine has a few scratches on either side, it's the black frame and it's rubbish, it scratches so easily!!!


----------



## Sarah&Ady

Im not sure how to get scratches out but I found a way to prevent them on my all black framed quinny... I coated the frame in clear nail varnish ... seems to have stopped it getting scratched :)


----------



## shelly55555

hi this might work thanks 
Halfords Satin Black Scratch & Chip Repair Pen


----------



## ktod

Well whatever you do don't take the wheels off and place the folded chassis on the ground. Mine is majorly scratched all the way down the chassis now. I really wanted the mirror chassis but it was out of stock so got black. If it gets scratched enough it will be mirror I guess


----------



## dizz

First time I took my black-framed Britax out my husband folded it (one of the biggest flaws with the b-dual is that it's hard to fold in a way where the frame doesn't end up on the ground) and scratched all the front of it.

I just muttered dark things about how he'd wrecked the resale value of it.


----------

